# Undervolting MSI Katana GF66 - i7 11800H



## Styrwirld (Aug 9, 2022)

Hi, I started undervolting, and the only way I don't get any alert on the limits reader is diminishing the 'Turbo ratio limits' from the normals mid 45, to all cores at 38.

How does this affect my pc? should I use the 38 or just defaults?

I am new at this, and made this just by wathcing some videos, any advice is welcome and if I did something wrong pls let me know!


----------



## nvnstar (Aug 10, 2022)

What are the alerts on the Limit tab ? And you should leave the turbo ratio limit default, setting all of it to 38 will cause some performance lost.


----------



## Styrwirld (Aug 10, 2022)

Well if I put default values on the turbo ratios, I get thermal on CPU, and PL2 as well, I get PL2 alerts no matter what actually.

The only way I have to lower temps is using 38 on turbo ratios, or using 65/60 on PL2


----------



## nvnstar (Aug 10, 2022)

Is the cpu actually power limited when those alerts are around ? If not then it doesn't matter much.


----------



## Styrwirld (Aug 10, 2022)

How can I know if my CPU is actually power limited? I am new to this.


----------



## nvnstar (Aug 10, 2022)

Styrwirld said:


> How can I know if my CPU is actually power limited? I am new to this.


Try running TS Bench and notice your cpu PKG Power, 11800H runs at its full potential at around 80w, but depends on laptop manufacturer the cpu might be locked to 45w, though 45w is still very strong as a mobile cpu.


----------



## Styrwirld (Aug 10, 2022)

Here you can see my entire set up, the undervolt is at -75.2 mV in both core and cache.

Only way the machine works cooler, is to diminish turbo ratios or disable Turbo entirely.

Any advice?


----------



## nvnstar (Aug 11, 2022)

Are you planning to play games with it ? Then I suggest to change the 8-core ratio to 23, also undervolt the gpu should help reducing the temperature.


----------



## Styrwirld (Aug 11, 2022)

Yes I plan to play games with it, actually disabling the turbo makes temps very low whenplaying, but I do go down on FPS from time to time not so much, and still playable but it would be nice to get the full potential of the laptop.

I have changed the 8-cores to 23, and regarding the undervolt of the gpu, can that be done on throttlestop as well?


----------



## nvnstar (Aug 11, 2022)

Styrwirld said:


> Yes I plan to play games with it, actually disabling the turbo makes temps very low whenplaying, but I do go down on FPS from time to time not so much, and still playable but it would be nice to get the full potential of the laptop.
> 
> I have changed the 8-cores to 23, and regarding the undervolt of the gpu, can that be done on throttlestop as well?


You need to use others software like Msi Afterburner to undervolt the gpu, undervolt the gpu could cut 1/3 the gpu power consumption but no lost at performance or cut 1/2 gpu power consumption and lost like 10-25% performance. You could look up for tutorial for undervolting gpu online.


----------

